# Boilierohr zum selber machen?????????



## Trout killer (10. Januar 2004)

Hi Boaedies#h 
habt ihr vielleicht eine Bau anleitung wie man ein Boilierohr selber macht wäre net wenn ihr Bilder dazu hätet 

Gruß Trout killer

Nicht jeder Tag ist Fangtag#a#:


----------



## spinnracer (10. Januar 2004)

Ist ganz einfach. Im Baumarkt ein Rohr z.B zum Verlegen von Kabeln kaufen. Dann das Rohr mit Sand füllen. Mit einem Campingkocher erhitzen und langsam biegen. Die Spitze schräg anschneiden. Das ganze mit Isolierband umwickeln. Wenn man möchte kann man aus dem Fahrradladen noch einen Griff kaufen und auf das Rohr stecken. Viel Erfolg.


----------



## Franz_16 (10. Januar 2004)

Ein Rohr zum Verlegen von Kabeln mit nem Campingkocher erhitzen??? Ich glaub das geht nicht... die Rohre sind doch aus Kunststoff.... oder versteh ich das mal wieder falsch?


----------



## Fliegenfisch (10. Januar 2004)

*Servus*

Servus @ll

Ich hab mir letzes Jahr die Rohre vom Pelzer geholt. Einmal das kleine und einmal das große. 
Ich meine das man die Dinger auch selber aus alten Ruten machen könnte.
Frag dochmal bei deinem Gerätehändler nach ob er alte gebrochene Stippen oder sowas rumliegen hat. Die schenkt er Dir normalerweise (wenn Du bei Ihm schonmal was gekauft hast)
Diese Rohre Durchmesser ca. 20 - 30 mm innen solltest Du auf ca. 60 cm ablängen und unten mit einem Stopsel zumachen so. Nun solltes Du das Rohr oben noch in einem Winkel von ca. 30° absägen und selbstverständlich auch abschleifen das der Grad weg ist.
Das Rohr schießt deine Kugeln bis zu 90 Metern raus. 
Das Rohr muß nicht krumm sein das biegen kannst dir sparen!!!
Probiers doch einfach mal. Bei mir hats mit soeinem Nachbau auch geklappt.

servus

Fliegenfisch


----------



## muddyliz (10. Januar 2004)

Wenn du das Rohr biegen willst, nimm ein Heißluftgebläse.


----------



## Ronen (11. Januar 2004)

Ne dumme Anfängerfrage dazu....



...was nützt mir ein kilometerweiter Boiliewurf, wenn ich mit der Rute eh nicht bis dahin komme???


----------



## wörni (11. Januar 2004)

Mein Vereinsweiher ist gar nicht so breit :q :q :q


----------



## spinnracer (11. Januar 2004)

@Franz_16 Das geht gut, langsam erhitzen und dann biegen.


Man kann auch einen Heißluftfön nehmen.

Ich muß bis zu 100m werfen und das klappt ganz gut. Das mit dem Rohr aus der Stippe ist gut. Der Devilstick ist auch so aufgebaut und mit dem kann man so 120m werfen.


----------



## Trout killer (12. Januar 2004)

*21570552*

Danke für eure Tipps,
aber ich habe mir jetzt schon ein Boilierohr von Ultimate gekauft

GRüße TRout Killer


----------



## Franz_16 (12. Januar 2004)

@spinnracer
dann hab ich vermutlich die falschen Rohre gemeint...


----------



## Gufi Angler (26. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Boilierohr zum selber machen?????????*

alles schnig schnag nimm dir ein stinknormales PVC rohr ca 60cm lang durchmesser 30mm

schneidest es oben schräg ab unten abdichten falls nötig fahradgriff unten rankleben damit du besseren grip beim werfen hast fertig is das boilierhr knalle deine murmeln locker über 100m wende kraft in den armen hast

viel spaß damit


----------



## carphunter1693 (5. August 2009)

*AW: Boilierohr zum selber machen?????????*

besorg dir eine alte stiprute und nimm das erste stück .. 
schneid es schräg ein und fertig hast du dein rohr xD


----------



## FlotterHecht (24. September 2009)

*AW: Boilierohr zum selber machen?????????*

hmmm ma kann sich auch einfach im waffen laden oder i-net ne zwille kaufen damit schießt ma die boilies bis ins unendliche  und noch viel weiter  meine hat in ungarn ca.5euro gekostet un geht nach 2 jahren immer noch


----------



## HotHotHechti (24. September 2009)

*AW: Boilierohr zum selber machen?????????*

Mit ner Zwille weiter als 100m schiessen? Entweder hab ich ne scheiß Zwille oder ich kann das nicht#c


----------



## stefano89 (24. September 2009)

*AW: Boilierohr zum selber machen?????????*

Also mit ner Zwille kommste nie und nimmer so weit wie mit nem Wurfrohr. Außerdem kostet das mehr Kraft.
Würde mir auch einfach ein Plastikrohr zurechtbiegen, wobei es mittlerweile echt billige Markenwurfrohre gibt.
Gruß Steffen


----------

